# Tattoos in Emergency Services



## mariomike (26 Sep 2013)

Some interesting discussions about tattoo policies. Most recently, US Army.


> Under the new policy, new recruits will not be allowed to have tattoos that show below the elbows and knees or above the neckline, Chandler told troops.
> http://www.stripes.com/news/army/soldiers-told-new-rules-governing-tattoos-grooming-standards-on-the-way-1.242828



The City of Los Angeles requires Firefighters and Paramedics to keep tattoos covered by a long-sleeve Department-approved uniform or a skin patch while in the field. In stations, this is also required when visitors (non Department members) are present.
http://www.joinlafd.org/pdf/tattoos-scarification-and-branding-policy.pdf

Where I worked, the Department lost the tattoo grievance to the union. I don't believe they even had to go to arbitration.

The Policy ( now ) is simply, "Tattoos depicting nudity, obscenity, racial, sexual, political or social bias must be covered. Tattoos must not contravene the Ontario Human Rights Code or the City of Toronto Harassment policies."

Visible tattoos will not prevent anyone from getting hired, and this is not meant to judge people who have them. 

But, Paramedic candidates may wish to consider waiting until after they have been hired, and off probation.

After that, regardless of what the Department's opinion is of tattoos, ( and as long as you stay within Policy ) there is nothing they can do.


----------



## HTFUAlberta (26 Sep 2013)

Wait until you see an applicant with their earlobes stretched out, tongue bisection or sub dermal implants in their forehead. We've had that SOP for three years when somebody in our recruiting process showed up with 2" earlobe stretches... He didn't get in. I'm curious in NFPA has come out with a standard regarding the above things?

I have three guys on my crew with full sleeves. I half a half sleeve myself. The good news is that we've never had a complaint and most people compliment us on them (mostly the old ladies!). I guess when people call 911 they don't care what you look like!


----------



## mariomike (26 Sep 2013)

HTFUAlberta said:
			
		

> I guess when people call 911 they don't care what you look like!



For some, it seemed to be enough that you simply showed up. But, many others really looked you over.  

When we went through the Academy, they told us that the strict standards we had back then were necessary to promote community confidence. That it was the community who encouraged our city politicians to vote for our pay and benefit packages. 

We didn't question things the way those who later came on through the community colleges did.   

"OPP tat spat up in air
Provincial police still don’t have an official tattoo policy, two years after Commissioner Chris Lewis imposed a ban on ink when a senior member mistook a constable with tats on his forearms for a gang member.":
http://www.ottawasun.com/2012/07/08/opp-tat-spat-up-in-air

"Studying Public Perceptions of Police Grooming Standards":
http://www.policechiefmagazine.org/magazine/index.cfm?fuseaction=display_arch&article_id=152&issue_id=112003


----------

